# 175th Anniversary Concert at the Liceu Barcelona - what do you think?



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

An interesting concert was presented at the Liceu in Barcelona









175th Anniversary Liceu Barcelona 2022 Fabiano Radvanovsky Oropesa Tézier


Programme Giuseppe Verdi (1813 – 1901) Macbeth (Gran Escena & Finale Secondo) Gaetano Donizetti (1797– 1848) Lucia di Lammermoor (Part III, Mad scene)




www.operaonvideo.com


----------

